# Strawberry Hall, North Norfolk Jan 2013



## the-meat-sock (Jan 19, 2013)

Strawberry Hall is the rather overwrought name for a former gamekeeper's cottage in North Norfolk. The previous tenant was called Charly Webster and this is also known as Charly's Cottage. It is located near North Walsham and is on a public footpath with no vehicle access. It is wide open and has been largely ransacked of fittings, particularly both fireplaces. Adjoining the main building is a bathroom / kitchen extension which is now mostly collapsed and of little interest. As of January 2013 the top level is still accessible via the steepest staircase you will ever climb. The ground floor consists of bathroom / kitchen extension (collapsed), parlour and living room each with fireplaces (removed) and wallpaper. Manky carpet in situ. Top floor consists of two rooms, one with quite charming wallpaper. Enjoy!















































Some urbex sites sing with atmosphere. This, unfortunately, is not one of them. But on the day we visited, swathed in snow, you could almost taste the isolation.

the-meat-sock


----------



## abel101 (Jan 19, 2013)

as bare and wrecked as it looks, the snow certainly adds to the lonely atmosphere it has around it, something about brick and snow that looks appealing here, nice work


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice one, shame it's falling to ruin. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 19, 2013)

there is always atmosphere of some kind with these places, nice pics.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 19, 2013)

I get what you mean about the snow making it feel more isolated, it really makes that first shot.
I'll always love the staircase shot. 
Wouldn't like to wake up to that wallpaper with hangover!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice place. Cheers


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2013)

Fireplace mice strike again,great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah yeah as Abel says bricks in the snow can work,especially like that first shot, thanks for sharing


----------

